# k26 turbo specs?



## slip425 (Aug 25, 2002)

anyone offhand know the specs of a k26 turbo off an 87 audi?
any assistance owuld be appreciated greatly


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

IMHO it seems just a bit smaller than a t3-60 but the turbine housing looks a lil bigger... having driven a the same car with both, the t3 doesn't fall off as soon...


----------



## slip425 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: k26 turbo specs? (slip425)*

anyone know the A/R and the exhaust housing size?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: k26 turbo specs? (slip425)*

Hopefully roccoturbo will see this thread. He ran one on one of his past projects I think and he seemed to talk pretty highly of that turbo (as far as junkyard turbos go) ...


----------



## owensport (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: k26 turbo specs? (slip425)*

Here are some links
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/turboparts.htm
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/turbomap.htm


----------



## teknik (Dec 30, 2002)

im going to run this setup on my 16vt... it will probably spool about 3500 and will be good to about 300hp...
its kinda an old school design but they can be had for cheap, and eurospeed.ca makes a nice manifold for it.

MTM is using a newer gen version and is making over 300 hp on their TT kits..










_Modified by teknik at 4:29 AM 1-21-2004_


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: (teknik)*


----------

